# Huge Shipment! Ready for Friday



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

*Here is the list of our shipment ready for sale on Friday.
Will update all stock on website by Friday Morning! =)
We will be closed on Thursday.

Here is the video!
Feb 13th 2015 Shipment
*

African Pygmy Angel
Gold Tail Angelfish
Koran Angelfish Juv
Regal Angel
Sailfin Tang
Powder Blue
Yellowfin Tang (Acanthurus xanthopterus)
Yellow Belly Blue Tang
Arc Eye Hawkfish
Niger Trigger
Lyretail Anthias - Female (Orange)
Lyretail Anthias - Male (Red)
Green Chromis
Talbot's Damesel
Lined Chromis (Vanderbilti)
Alurtera Red Tail 
Jewelled Rockskipper
Black Salarias
Midas Blenny
Firefish
Treadfin 
Kleins Butterfly
Raccon Butterfly
Blackback butterfly
Chevron Butterfly
Scrawled butterrfly
Teardrop Butterfly
Moorish Idol
Dragon Fish
Red/Yellow Frogfish
Rhinophyas
Cleaner wrasse
Yellowtail Tamarin
Queen Coris
Social fairy wrasse
Candy Cane Wrasse
Picture wrasse
Checkerboard wrasse
Radiant Wrasse
Adorned wrasse 
Dusky wrasse
Six Line Wrasse
Mystery Wrasse
Carpenter Wrasse
Yellow Boxfish
Zebra Eel

Need cleanup crews? We got the cheapest around and have over 5000 snails incomming!

Cerith Snails 
Turbo Snail
Zebra Hermit
Cleaner Shrimp
Multi Color Urchin


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

its a little far for me but i like the setup of the store
and my 1st visit was great so im looking forward to going back


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

What time will you open on Friday? The usual 4:00 p.m. or earlier?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Have the all in one tanks come in? What are the specs and prices?


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Our hours will remain the same. 4pm to 10pm. If you want to come at another time, send me a pm and I will try to accomodate.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Heres a sneak peak at our massive shipment!


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Consider me tempted...


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

He has hundreds of cerith and african turbo snails for very very cheap!


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Here is the video!
Feb 13th 2015 Shipment


----------

